# IP camera



## slayerdeath555 (Jun 15, 2009)

Hello, I am looking to buy an IP camera but I dont really know anything about them. I dont know what should I be looking at or whatsoever.

I am looking for them on DX.com and I will pay up to $100 or so for one.

Of course I would like it to have nice image quality so I can see when I zoom it a little and nighvision. There are probably more important things to consider, but as I said I dont know much about IP cameras, so I am posting here for some help


----------



## bassfisher6522 (Jul 22, 2012)

Well that's a new one for me....what is an IP camrea?


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

An IP camera is a camera the is powered by and sends video over an ethernet line. There are many types available including wireless IP cameras that require external power but no ethernet wiring.

Amazon.com: Foscam FI8910W Pan & Tilt IP/Network Camera with Two-Way Audio and Night Vision (Black): Camera & Photo


----------



## bassfisher6522 (Jul 22, 2012)

Thanks ebackhus....I've never heard of the term before...but I've seen those cameras. Those are mainly used for surveillance purposes and security protection....It seems to be the trend for home surveillance setups.


----------

